# Advice on new tires please...



## AbuMike

I am needing a new set on my Tacoma. Have narrowed it down to BFG TA/KO and Firestone Destanation AT. Would like opinions on the 2 from folks that have used them. Price wise there are very close, around $900 for 4 with the on/off road hazard protection.


----------



## jcbrock

AirDown, I had the BFG TA/KO's on my '97 Suburban. I got 55k miles out of them and, they still have a little tread on them. Wore good, drove well.

I switched to the Desitination A/T's about 20k miles ago. They still look like new. Both are great, but I give the nod to the Destinations. I think they have a slightly better ride on the road and do better in the sand.


----------



## AbuMike

jcbrock said:


> AirDown, I had the BFG TA/KO's on my '97 Suburban. I got 55k miles out of them and, they still have a little tread on them. Wore good, drove well.
> 
> I switched to the Desitination A/T's about 20k miles ago. They still look like new. Both are great, but I give the nod to the Destinations. I think they have a slightly better ride on the road and do better in the sand.


Did you get them local?


----------



## bowhunter81

Have owned several sets of the bfg's on several different vehicles. Have been a great all around tire.


----------



## RW_20

Airdown, Have been in the automotive business all my life and have sold and used the Michelin LTX M/S and AT for all my heavy and tow vehicles. If you want a tire that is very durable, stable and quiet on the road but has all the off road, and towing capabilities you need, consider them. Rotated and maintained properly you can see 70,000 miles. I've done it on 4 sets on different vehicles.
Olds Bravada all wheel drive, Dodge 3500 dually, Chevy Saburban 4x4, GMC 2500 hd Crew cab.
I did use the 10 ply. A little more up front, but pay for themselves with the extended mileage and dependability. 
Ps on a 10 ply, if you air to the recommended air pressure, you will get a rough ride, just aid down to 45-50 for a normal ride.

Hope this gives ya something to chew on.


----------



## RW_20

*Forgot to add*

Look at these, and I personally like to oversize, as tall and wide as I can go.


----------



## Newsjeff

I've had good luck with Nitto Terra Grapplers. 

I have almost 60,000 miles on them. 

Tread wear is good, and they work great in the sand. 

I just ordered four new ones from Discount Tires Direct the other day. I got them for $748 with free shipping.


----------



## Shooter

I love the BFGs. there aint to many any rougher on their trucks than I am, hoping curbs, towing heavy trailers, camper in the bed, beach, soft muck, construction sites and they keep going. I have heard the Michelins are great for highway and beach but for me I need the all terain more so.

This year I steped up the size on my F250 to the 305s,, a bit taller and wider and kept my stock rims.

The best place I have found for tires is Costco and i am sure Sams Club.


----------



## AbuMike

Thanks a lot for all the suggestions. I have looked at all brands mentioned here and they all look nice. Question is, the only one that only one that has said anything about safety during airdown condition was the BFG's. According to there advertising the sidewall construction is reinforced just for this. So I'm still kinda stuck, so to speak. I have run the Michelin's and BFG's both good tires but I really like the no-fault warranty of the Firestone's.


----------



## CrawFish

Mike, which ones did you get? I'm in the market, and there are a whole bunch of info out there. I just don't know where to trust. 

What's the biggest size you can put on a stock 2005 4rnner? Right now 265/65/17. I've read some where that they put 265/70/17 on without any mods and the get an inch taller than the stock.


----------



## Raleighwood

Check out General Grabber AT2's if you like BFG ta/ko. I got 10plys @ $600 total. Great tires.


----------



## Peixaria

You may want to check out the Brigdestone Duraviss series. I've got 10 plys on 3/4 ton Silverados. My particular # is 773 that fits on a stock 245 75 16 rim. You may want to check if they have your size. These are damn good tires, way better than the V steel that came factory in 02-03 . Hey if the Coasties are putting these on their 2500 and 3500 haulers thats good enough for me. These are up there with Toyos. I think #700 is 265.


----------



## Entropy

pro comp is running a buy 3 get one free sale on all their tires.

the A/T and M/T tires are fairly cappable, but i wouldnt suggest their xterrain tire. every one ive seen has worn horrible, with proper rotating.


----------



## AbuMike

CrawFish said:


> Mike, which ones did you get? I'm in the market, and there are a whole bunch of info out there. I just don't know where to trust.
> 
> What's the biggest size you can put on a stock 2005 4rnner? Right now 265/65/17. I've read some where that they put 265/70/17 on without any mods and the get an inch taller than the stock.


i got the Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo. best tire I ever had. went 1 size bigger for the width and got about an inch in height. they have the best off road hazzard warrenty in the business.


----------



## basstardo

I just put the stock size 265/75R16 Michelin LTX M/S tires on my 03 F250. Great tires on the sand, and I haven't had a problem yet, even in some pretty soft sand. I wanted to go with a bigger tire, but I had two brand new Michelin's already, so I only had to buy two.


----------



## CrawFish

Got the revos in the back of the truck and waiting for the mount and balance. They look awesome. I got the stock size though...


----------



## Reel Drag

I've got 55,000miles on my General Grabber AT2 and love them. I use to buy the BF KO/AT but now AT2 all the way. 

The Michelin LTX is a good tire too but get your checkbook out$$$$$


----------



## GreenFord

I ran a set of BFG's on my 250. They made 53,000 miles still had a good bit left then I went a tad bigger tire... 41x14.50x20......


----------



## oldsalt737

*Old post*

Look at the date. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## RW_20

Reel Drag said:


> I've got 55,000miles on my General Grabber AT2 and love them. I use to buy the BF KO/AT but now AT2 all the way.
> 
> The Michelin LTX is a good tire too but get your checkbook out$$$$$


Now figure in the extra mileage you get from the LTX. They are worth the extra doe!!


oldsalt737 said:


> Look at the date. Have a nice weekend.


Tires are always a relevant question, there is no expiration date for a question like this. That is the great thing about this site. With the search option, it keeps the new guys from having to ask the same questions over and over.


----------



## Axon

Just picked up a set of Bridgestone Deuler A/T Revo's. They were buy 3 get one free.


----------



## Mike G

*Tires*

Take a look at www.tirerack.com. You can compare all the brands, see how they are rated. Also can purchase, have shipped to you, installed locally by tire store. A good place to compare tires.


----------

